# working in the New Richmond OH area - any tips



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

working July 6-10th in New Richmond area. Thinking about dragging the boat with me. Any good spots to fish n that Area. I think I noticed there was a lock east of the area ( chilo lock 34). 
It would be my 1st time fishing the ohio river


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cast net live bait in creek mouths close to dam and drift them across humps. There are also saugeye near the lock wall, but you can only get so close. Pay attention to signs. Meldahl hydro (the dam) is excellent from the KY side. Expect crowds during off hours. Cheers.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

It’s an incredible part of the river. Hope you got some fishing in. I’ve been out there and it has been hot


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Buzzy said:


> It’s an incredible part of the river. Hope you got some fishing in. I’ve been out there and it has been hot



Evidently,,, your talking about the weather!? (hot)

We are all waiting for some kind of fishing report,,,,,,,, Good or bad.?


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I’ve been catching cats and a few white bass. Not many hybrids. Fishin around barges. Skips are everywhere so bait is easy to come by. Throw a sibiki or tandem crappie jigs for those. If you don’t get a bite in 30 mins move. Doesn’t have to be far maybe 30 yards, but move.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Buzzy, been tough this year finding skips. You talking the dam tail waters, Meldahl?

Slip


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Look at your other thread!


----------

